# Replaced Carrier 13500 With A 15000



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

We had our old a/c quit on us last Sept after a LONG & HOT Texas summer. We just replaced it with a Coleman 15000 with the adapter kit so we could use the original remote since the new ones don't have one. It was a 1 afternoon job. It's still cool here and we had to turn the heat on to get it warm enough to get the a/c to come on. Excited to try it out on a camping trip.

Saved enough to do a couple other mods too. Like a full bath tub, etc.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

You need all the AC you can get in a Texas summer.

I converted my SOB to 50 amp service and now have two 15,000 AC units. I can get down to 76 inside the trailer on a 105 degree day.


----------

